# North Korea vow to nuke US



## bradzx (Mar 7, 2013)

NK vow to nuke US

I just on my way to check my email to yahoo. But before I do that, I saw this on main yahoo website. It really scare me to death when I read this. Why they do this from past in 1953? Are they planning for revenge since 1953 for Korean War?


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 7, 2013)

Fuck yeah I cant wait for WW3.
I mean WW2 was so good and instead of getting a real sequel we got some shitty spin-offs.


----------



## bradzx (Mar 7, 2013)

Wait.   Other World War?!


----------



## Gahars (Mar 7, 2013)

In the dick waving contest that is global politics, this is just a sad, blatant example of overcompensation.


----------



## bradzx (Mar 7, 2013)

What that suppose to mean?


----------



## Rogue_Syst3m (Mar 7, 2013)

im pretty sure if anyone has a happy trigger finger its us.

so lets pout cause we cant get our way so " well bomb you "

not a good idea on either side..


----------



## NightsOwl (Mar 7, 2013)

Gahars said:


> In the dick waving contest that is global politics, this is just a sad, blatant example of overcompensation.


I hope you're right. I'm quite the scaredy cat. And I'd prefer if my life randomly didn't end in 3 seconds flat with no sign of warning.


----------



## Rogue_Syst3m (Mar 7, 2013)

NightsOwl said:


> I hope you're right. I'm quite the scaredy cat. And I'd prefer if my life randomly didn't end in 3 seconds flat with no sign of warning.


 
please you know we have our finger on the trigger more than them.

we like to make things go boom as well.

so they want to bomb us, because we are trying to stop them from causing shit?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 7, 2013)

They DO realize that if they do something, it'll pretty much be them against the world, right?  China's only been their "ally" because they don't want to start the war themselves.

I'm starting to question if North Korea really is still Best Korea...



NightsOwl said:


> I hope you're right. I'm quite the scaredy cat. And I'd prefer if my life randomly didn't end in 3 seconds flat with no sign of warning.


 
Hey.  On the most bleak bright side imaginable, if worst comes to worst, it'll only hurt for a second or two.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Mar 7, 2013)

bradzx said:


> Wait. Other World War?!


----------



## XDel (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh Yes, we can depend upon Yahoo for our news. Thank you Yahoo for your first hand information! I'll be sure to stay in Code Read all day long.


----------



## NightsOwl (Mar 7, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Hey. On the most bleak bright side imaginable, if worst comes to worst, it'll only hurt for a second or two.


 
 Not sure why, but that made me laugh.


----------



## bradzx (Mar 7, 2013)

My friend told me that they can't reach here because it is not enough gas to send missile to USA.  I guess he is right about that.


----------



## Tuddles (Mar 7, 2013)

Well with all the americans gone after the attack atlest the forums well be free from 99% of the where is da roms questions lol j/k or am I ahahahah


----------



## earlynovfan (Mar 7, 2013)

This is kind of scary..."


----------



## bradzx (Mar 7, 2013)

Maybe if they didn't have enough gas to send missile to USA, then we will be safe because they are pretty dumb.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 7, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


>


Let me join you.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 7, 2013)

Considering the size comparison between the US and NK, it'd be retardedly unlikely that they would ever be dumb enough to ACTUALLY try something. Their nuke would likely never even make it and they'd shortly after cease to exist. Which would really suck for the non-insane NK population.

How do people who are so damn bonkers get put in charge of shit like this.


----------



## dickfour (Mar 7, 2013)

To put it in perspective if someone threatens me I'm not going to wait for then to attack. I'm going to go to their house, wait till they come out, and punch them in the back of the head.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 7, 2013)

More empty threats from a nation of trolling douchebags huh?


----------



## bradzx (Mar 7, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> More empty threats from a nation of trolling douchebags huh?


What do you mean more empty threats?  Did I miss something about North Korea's problem threats?


----------



## Litagano Motscoud (Mar 7, 2013)

That's...that's actually pretty scary. I'm just hoping they're not serious about this.



the_randomizer said:


> empty threats


That's the word I was looking for.


----------



## Yepi69 (Mar 7, 2013)

bradzx said:


> NK vow to nuke US
> 
> I just on my way to check my email to yahoo. But before I do that, I saw this on main yahoo website. It really scare me to death when I read this. Why they do this from past in 1953? Are they planning for revenge since 1953 for Korean War?


They won't, don't worry, its probably bluff anyways.


----------



## Walker D (Mar 7, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


>


 
Leave him be the happy brony 

I prefer dealing with the happy ones than with the freaky possessive sexually distorted ones that are in every corner o.o"


Spoiler



Why you all don't diiiieeee ? ;0;


----------



## Gahars (Mar 7, 2013)

bradzx said:


> What that suppose to mean?


 
They come up "short" in a lot of areas (*wink wink nudge nudge*) and are trying to cover for it.



NightsOwl said:


> I hope you're right. I'm quite the scaredy cat. And I'd prefer if my life randomly didn't end in 3 seconds flat with no sign of warning.


 
If NK tried to send a bomb here, we'd have plenty of warning - it'd take hours for it to reach even Hawaii, and we'd catch it in an instant.

Second of all, North Korea's most powerful bomb is still magnitudes less powerful than the Atomic bombs we dropped in Japan... nearly 70 years ago.

Finally, this is old hat for North Korea. They've been pulling this bluff for decades now - the leaders come out, rattle their sabers at the US and Western powers, and then return to their people claiming that they've achieved "victory" of some sort or another. Lather, rinse, repeat. They know that if they acted upon any of their threats, they'd be wiped off the map in a heartbeat - even China would likely join in.

The only people you should be worrying about are the South Korean people - NK has all of their artillery pointed at them, and should war break out, Seoul could be leveled in a few hours time - and the starving populace that Kim Jong-Un and his cohorts rule over.


----------



## bradzx (Mar 7, 2013)

Gahars said:


> They come up "short" in a lot of areas (*wink wink nudge nudge*) and are trying to cover for it.


You mean, they just make up and make people get in fear of them?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 7, 2013)

bradzx said:


> What do you mean more empty threats? Did I miss something about North Korea's problem threats?


 
Their threats are like empty tupperware containers.  They need to put more leftover chicken soup in them and then put the lid on them.

Also make sure they put it in the fridge or it will spoil.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 7, 2013)

bradzx said:


> You mean, they just make up and make people get in fear of them?


 
Think of it like sports - they talk a big game, sure, but they have nothing to show for it when they get on the court.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 7, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Think of it like sports - they talk a big game, sure, but they have nothing to show for it when they get on the court.


 
Exactly. They're being pussies.


----------



## bradzx (Mar 7, 2013)

.....Why that little bastard for scare me to death!   If he act like troll and shit, then he will be sorry for next time!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 7, 2013)

bradzx said:


> .....Why that little bastard for scare me to death! If he act like troll and shit, then he will be sorry for next time!


 
Please go over there and fight him. You'll be doing your country and his an honor.

REMEMBR BRADZX FOR BENG HONRBL.

***LYK DIS IF U CRY EVERTIM***


----------



## NightsOwl (Mar 7, 2013)

Gahars said:


> -snip-


That makes me feel better. Lmfao. Thanks for taking time out of your day to explain that.

And yeah, SK and NK are probably some of the worst neighbors I could think of.


----------



## XDel (Mar 7, 2013)

Even if it did happen...

I can think of far more terrifying ways to give up the ghost. A Quick and Painless bomb wouldn't be that bad...

...so long as I didn't live on the outskirts of the blast.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 7, 2013)

XDel said:


> Even if it did happen...
> 
> I can think of far more terrifying ways to give up the ghost. A Quick and Painless bomb wouldn't be that bad...
> 
> ...so long as I didn't live on the outskirts of the blast.


 
Like I said earlier lol, it would only hurt for a second at most, if that.

*IT'LL REALLY BLOW YOU AWAY*


----------



## bradzx (Mar 7, 2013)

No.  I have better idea.  If they are going to be act like troll, then I will give them for troll shit.  This!


----------



## omgpwn666 (Mar 7, 2013)

NightsOwl said:


> I hope you're right. I'm quite the scaredy cat. And I'd prefer if my life randomly didn't end in 3 seconds flat with no sign of warning.


 
I think I rather not have a warning, that would be creepy.

Imagine if I was to dihujugighuhfhuju.//////


----------



## J-Machine (Mar 7, 2013)

I kinda want this to happen. Not because I want America to suffer but because America needs that push to get off their arses on that cozy military base and finally do something about North Korea. Then again a lot of this is because of said military base and the numerous sanctions by the U.N. That do more to bully them into that kid who shoots up the school than make them submit to the pressure and give in.

And like Gahars said if said missile were to be a reality then it would be detected by NORAD and America would take care of it. Unless of course they do it on christmas eve when they are too busy tracking santa to be of any help...
.
.
... They wouldn't on Christmas would they? *cue fear mongering


----------



## Smuff (Mar 7, 2013)

It's just a lot of sabre rattling bullshit so that jumped up little twat in charge over there can look like a god to his people.
It is a pure troll.


----------



## Litagano Motscoud (Mar 7, 2013)

bradzx said:


> No. I have better idea. If they are going to be act like troll, then I will give them for troll shit. This!
> -snip-


The U.S. Government's mouth laser technology was supposed to be secret. How did you get a hold of a prototype?

You've got big jail time coming to you.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Mar 7, 2013)

NK: we will destroy ALL freedom and enslave the world and make it even worse than it already is!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 7, 2013)

J-Machine said:


> I kinda want this to happen. Not because I want America to suffer but because America needs that push to get off their arses on that cozy military base and finally do something about North Korea. Then again a lot of this is because of said military base and the numerous sanctions by the U.N. That do more to bully them into that kid who shoots up the school than make them submit to the pressure and give in.
> 
> And like Gahars said if said missile were to be a reality then it would be detected by NORAD and America would take care of it. Unless of course they do it on christmas eve when they are too busy tracking santa to be of any help...
> .
> ...


 
You know, USA is pretty darn close to Canada.  Some inside sources tell me that they might even be on the same continent.  If North Korea can get a missile to fly here after so many failed attempts, what makes you think that their targeting is going to be pinpoint accurate?



bradzx said:


> No. I have better idea. If they are going to be act like troll, then I will give them for troll shit. This!


 
That'll teach em, champ.


----------



## bradzx (Mar 7, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> That'll teach em, champ.


yeah!   Never mess up with USA people.


----------



## J-Machine (Mar 7, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> You know, USA is pretty darn close to Canada. Some inside sources tell me that they might even be on the same continent. If North Korea can get a missile to fly here after so many failed attempts, what makes you think that their targeting is going to be pinpoint accurate.


 
NORAD is a partnership between Canada and the U.S. In fact Missile tracking is done in Canada. I have no doubts  we will be safe (both countries) You fail to realize how intricate the system is and the only real issue would be human error but a missile going that far would be easily intercepted on time it would take to make it to it's target alone. NK would literally need to send a volley of these suckers to hope one would even think of landing anywhere near it's target.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 7, 2013)

J-Machine said:


> NORAD is a partnership between Canada and the U.S. In fact Missile tracking is done in Canada. I have no doubts we will be safe (both countries) You fail to realize how intricate the system is and the only real issue would be human error but a missile going that far would be easily intercepted on time it would take to make it to it's target alone. NK would literally need to send a volley of these suckers to hope one would even think of landing anywhere near it's target.


 
WELL BOY. THAT'S ONE AMERICAN WHO JUST GOT TAUGHT A LESSON TODAY.


----------



## bradzx (Mar 7, 2013)

If the missile hit wrong place on island or watever, then good luck, North Korea because they will sue your ass.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 7, 2013)

bradzx said:


> If the missile hit wrong place on island or watever, then good luck, North Korea because they will sue your ass.


 
They're deathly afraid of lawsuits. They might give up if you serve them a summons.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 7, 2013)

bradzx said:


> If the missile hit wrong place on island or watever, then good luck, North Korea because they will sue your ass.


 
Yes, that is exactly how you retaliate to a nuclear bomb.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 7, 2013)

This is EOF gold here.

Anyway, not gonna happen, at least successfully.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 7, 2013)

bradzx said:


> If the missile hit wrong place on island or watever, then good luck, North Korea because they will sue your ass.


You're not thinking violent enough.

As for the actual situation, it seems as though everyone, even China, is getting fed up with North Korea at this point. I really doubt they'll do anything major and if they do I doubt they'll make it very far.

EDIT: Its also worth noting that if they did try to fire a missile into the united states it would have a cross an ocean, during which it would likely be intercepted.


----------



## bradzx (Mar 7, 2013)

Why China getting fed up with NK?


----------



## RedCoreZero (Mar 7, 2013)

Take away all the mcdonalds and they will then start a war.


----------



## AmmyT (Mar 7, 2013)

Everyone's just reading it wrong. When they said ''We're going to Nuke US'' they really meant ''We're going to nuke ourselves(US)''.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 7, 2013)

Not going to happen, not in a _"Post-Soviet rockets upgraded with some sticks and stones versus PATRIOT Anti-Missle system, among others"_. Provided the rocket would even fly that far _(Which it would not - AFAIK North Korean rockets lack range)_ it would be shot down before it reaches the target, so there's no reason to worry.

North Korea knows this. They also know that the average citizen doesn't. These kinds of threats are meant to cause unease among the citizens, so the best countermeasure is _"Keep Calm and Continue Drinking Beer"_ because you're all safe and sound.


----------



## tatripp (Mar 7, 2013)

North Korea is all bluff every time.


----------



## Smuff (Mar 7, 2013)

"Oh my God!!! Run for your lives!" 

Sorry for chuckling Chicken Little, but I grew up under the shadow of the mushroom cloud - proper cold war, US v USSR, Mutually Assured Destruction, total Armageddon, proper end of the world shit all through the late 60's to the early 90's. This is nothing. Oh, except maybe for the fact that little man is a fucking crazy motherfucker like his daddy before him.........

Anyway, ere's a copy of the reassuring and helpful advice our British Government handed out at the time - Read this, it should make you feel safer 

http://www.atomica.co.uk/main.htm


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> [...]so the best countermeasure is _"Keep Calm and Continue Drinking Beer"_ because you're all safe and sound.


 
I can get behind that one.


----------



## Rizsparky (Mar 7, 2013)

Time to buy a submarine..


----------



## Litagano Motscoud (Mar 7, 2013)

If they do intercept the missile, how are they going to do that? Blow it up?

...probably not, though. I dunno why I thought of the U.S. doing that to intercept the missile.

But then again, are there other ways to intercept a nuclear missile that I don't know about?


----------



## TLSS_N (Mar 7, 2013)

Speculation really can only go so far, but I have to put this in here for the conversation.

First of all, the language was introduced a few years ago to re-instate the draft by way of executable order.



> PART VI  -  LABOR REQUIREMENTS
> 
> Sec. 601.  Secretary of Labor.  (a)  The Secretary of Labor, in coordination with the Secretary of Defense and the heads of other agencies, as deemed appropriate by the Secretary of Labor, shall:
> 
> ...



Source 

Secondly, I can only ask this.. Why do we need 2,700 mine sweeping tanks and 1.6 Billion bullets?

More here.

Mostly, people need to get ready for the shit to hit the fan, how exactly everything goes down is pure speculation, but I really worry about this. We can only wait this thing out and see how it goes.


----------



## injected11 (Mar 7, 2013)

Litagano Motscoud said:


> If they do intercept the missile, how are they going to do that? Blow it up?
> 
> ...probably not, though. I dunno why I thought of the U.S. doing that to intercept the missile.
> 
> But then again, are there other ways to intercept a nuclear missile that I don't know about?


AFAIK the nuke would actually need to be triggered, an explosion would not cause it to detonate, so shooting it down may be a viable option.


----------



## Litagano Motscoud (Mar 7, 2013)

injected11 said:


> AFAIK the nuke would actually need to be triggered, an explosion would not cause it to detonate, so shooting it down may be a viable option.


Ah, I see.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 7, 2013)

AmmyT said:


> Everyone's just reading it wrong. When they said ''We're going to Nuke US'' they really meant ''We're going to nuke ourselves(US)''.


 
That would probably save a lot of time and effort, with the result likely being the same in the end anyway >.>


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 7, 2013)

injected11 said:


> AFAIK the nuke would actually need to be triggered, an explosion would not cause it to detonate, so shooting it down may be a viable option.


 
Everything has it's consequence though.  You avoid detonating the missile in that case, but now you've got enriched uranium just chilling out and causing environmental damage wherever the missile went down.  Hopefully over water, but now you're contaminating a pretty big water supply and all of the creatures in it in that area.

Can't fucking win.  -_-


----------



## TLSS_N (Mar 7, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Everything has it's consequence though. You avoid detonating the missile in that case, but now you've got enriched uranium just chilling out and causing environmental damage wherever the missile went down. Hopefully over water, but now you're contaminating a pretty big water supply and all of the creatures in it in that area.
> 
> Can't fucking win. -_-


Danger with shooting down a nuke, depending on how it's shot down and where people could inadvertently cause an emp(electomagnetic pulse). Definitely need to do something, should they actually do it.


----------



## Rizsparky (Mar 7, 2013)

Smuff said:


> http://www.atomica.co.uk/main.htm


Woah that was an interesting read!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 7, 2013)

Pardon me while I nominate this entire thread to the #ShitGBATempSays thread.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 7, 2013)

Someone needs to punch Kim Jong-Un in his tiny wiener.


----------



## Flame (Mar 7, 2013)

if this is true, how the fuck do the NK think it will end? it will be the end of mankind.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 7, 2013)

Flame said:


> if this is true, how the fuck do the NK think it will end? it will be the end of mankind.


Pretty sure it'll be the end of NK.


----------



## Flame (Mar 7, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Pretty sure it'll be the end of NK.


 
the truth is it would have been the end of NK long time ago, if it wasnt for China and Russia. the west cant do much because of China and Russia.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 7, 2013)

bradzx said:


> Why China getting fed up with NK?


 
Because of shit like this, pretty much.

I'm paraphrasing someone else's explanation here because it's pretty apt. Imagine global politics is a giant house party, with China showing up. Now, China thinks the US and his broskis are all toolbags, so he brings along a wingman to back him up - that wingman is North Korea. Unfortunately, NK just gets hammered immediately, and every time China tries to woo some ladies, NK starts picking fights with doorknobs and barfing all over the TV. Just being associated with NK is now an embarrassment for China.

Now, China still tries to be a good friend and overlook it as long as he can, but his patience just gets thinner and thinner.


----------



## Litagano Motscoud (Mar 7, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Because of shit like this, pretty much.
> 
> I'm paraphrasing someone else's explanation here because it's pretty apt. Imagine global politics is a giant house party, with China showing up. Now, China thinks the US and his broskis are all toolbags, so he brings along a wingman to back him up - that wingman is North Korea. Unfortunately, NK just gets hammered immediately, and every time China tries to woo some ladies, NK starts picking fights with doorknobs and barfing all over the TV. Just being associated with NK is now an embarrassment for China.
> 
> Now, China still tries to be a good friend and overlook it as long as he can, but his patience just gets thinner and thinner.


I wish all politics were explained this way. Maybe I could actually understand it.


----------



## mkdms14 (Mar 7, 2013)

Quickly somebody get Dennis Rodman to talk to his buddy over in North Korea!!!!!!


----------



## bradzx (Mar 7, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Because of shit like this, pretty much.
> 
> I'm paraphrasing someone else's explanation here because it's pretty apt. Imagine global politics is a giant house party, with China showing up. Now, China thinks the US and his broskis are all toolbags, so he brings along a wingman to back him up - that wingman is North Korea. Unfortunately, NK just gets hammered immediately, and every time China tries to woo some ladies, NK starts picking fights with doorknobs and barfing all over the TV. Just being associated with NK is now an embarrassment for China.
> 
> Now, China still tries to be a good friend and overlook it as long as he can, but his patience just gets thinner and thinner.


Oh.  :/ How long China is trying to befriend with NK?


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 7, 2013)

Hmm, seems Homefront has predicted the future?


----------



## Gahars (Mar 7, 2013)

bradzx said:


> Oh. :/ How long China is trying to befriend with NK?


 
Since the end of World War II, when North Korea and China installed communist governments. China even did most of the fighting for NK in the Korean War - it would've been over in weeks if it wasn't for them.


----------



## Engert (Mar 7, 2013)

You are all going to die. All of you.


----------



## tbgtbg (Mar 7, 2013)

Someone tell Kim Jong Un that there are easier ways to commit suicide.


----------



## Dunny (Mar 7, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Everything has it's consequence though. You avoid detonating the missile in that case, but now you've got enriched uranium just chilling out and causing environmental damage wherever the missile went down. Hopefully over water, but now you're contaminating a pretty big water supply and all of the creatures in it in that area.
> 
> Can't fucking win. -_-


 
In response to the water contamination question, I present you with a small article from XKCD about how water protects against radiation:

http://what-if.xkcd.com/29/

Basically, you'll get a few square inches of radiation, then nothing... given the rather small quantity of radioactive material inside a nuclear weapon.

D.


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 7, 2013)

injected11 said:


> AFAIK the nuke would actually need to be triggered, an explosion would not cause it to detonate, so shooting it down may be a viable option.


Actually, a nuke usually uses conventional explosives to ram the nuclear material into place fast/hard enough for it to explode efficiently so the explosion from shooting it down just might make it go off in the air. That said, on a ballistic missile, like what we're talking about here, they actually shoot the missile up into space and then it comes back down on the target. It's likely to be WAY up there when they shoot it down. The explosion itself might not destroy anything but it'll spread nuclear fallout all over the place which, depending on HOW high up it is and how thinly spread out it is, could have other negative effects.

In the article linked in the OP, NK threatens to use it's nukes against "aggressors" which could be anybody else as well and later specifically against Washington (D.C.) which is almost on the other side of the planet from them. IF their ICBM tech can reach that far the shortest path still seems to be flying over all the mainland territory of the U.S. to get there. That give them plenty of time in U.S. airspace to be shot down.

The article also pointed out that even though they have been testing ballistic missiles, that the nukes they've been testing are also probably too heavy to be flown in one ... despite the fact NK specifically they've claimed otherwise.

What I'd be worried more about is them trying to sneak up some submarines within range of the east coast and firing a surprise nuke at Washington D.C. that way. I'm sure there's still chance it would be shot down but it's much less than with an ICBM if I understand correctly. Sure, U.S. retaliation COULD be to nuke their whole country out of existence but they care a little more about civilian casualties (between the explosions AND the fallout) than NK does so it could get quite a bit more complicated than that.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 7, 2013)

Front page news.


----------



## Engert (Mar 7, 2013)

I think the only reasonable action at this point for us civilians is to hang on to our bibles and spend 100.000 dollars in underground bunkers.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 7, 2013)

< Seriously, this is happening to me, in real life.


----------



## kehkou (Mar 7, 2013)

We have the power to erase them from existence if they strike US. But I live in Albuquerque. I can see the mountain holding about a third of the US stockpile from my kitchen.
And the Sandia Labs...my town is essentially strapped to a giant target.


----------



## Rizsparky (Mar 7, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Someone needs to punch Kim Jong-Un in his tiny wiener.


That would imply that you have seen his wiener..


----------



## Gahars (Mar 7, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> That would imply that you have seen his wiener..


 
He's not very shy about it - they don't call him Kim Schlong-Poon for nothing.

With a nickname like that, even if the whole "dictator" thing doesn't work out, he'll always have shot at the "Adult Entertainment" industry.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Mar 7, 2013)

soulx said:


>








 <- DUDE, I resemble that remark. 

*EDIT :* (Actually, I'm kinda curious to see the original context of that image because we don't really even have any military beyond coast guard and police.)

*EDIT2 : *I'm just slow sometimes but I get it now.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 7, 2013)

Eh, nice knowing you guys.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 7, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Eh, nice knowing you guys.


 
I don't know man Canada is pretty close by, I hope NK's aim is good or we might be the ones missing you... lol


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 7, 2013)

I can totally see them missing and just blowing up a couple of cows.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 7, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> I don't know man Canada is pretty close by, I hope NK's aim is good or we might be the ones missing you... lol


Well if Canada gets nuked, you guys will still be screwed by the fallout. ;)


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 7, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> I can totally see them missing and just blowing up a couple of cows.


 
Death count: 13 cows and 1000 ears of corn.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 7, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Death count: 13 cows and 1000 ears of corn.


 
You will be missed, Kansas.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 7, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> I don't know man Canada is pretty close by, I hope NK's aim is good or we might be the ones missing you... lol


And if we get nuked and you guys go to war with them, then you're screwed because you won't have us there save you :3 (again)


----------



## totalnoob617 (Mar 7, 2013)

dont worry yall ambassador rodman is on the job!!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 7, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> And if we get nuked and you guys go to war with them, then you're screwed because you won't have us there save you :3 (again)


 
You were in the war?


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 7, 2013)

If they did decide to send a nuke the way of America, it would make a fucking good Virtual Reality Fallout Simulator!  Best get me Pip Boy ready!


----------



## totalnoob617 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## The Milkman (Mar 7, 2013)

bradzx said:


> NK vow to nuke US
> 
> I just on my way to check my email to yahoo. But before I do that, *I saw this on main yahoo website.* It really scare me to death when I read this. Why they do this from past in 1953? Are they planning for revenge since 1953 for Korean War?


 


> I saw this on main yahoo website.


 


> yahoo website.


 


> *yahoo*


 







Yahoo users complain about the accuracy of Yahoo news. Thats saying alot.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Rizsparky (Mar 7, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> snip


Strong user-name to thread content ratio


----------



## narutofan777 (Mar 7, 2013)

this is a big lie. I've read countless news about them sayin' they gonna do something to the usa for several years.

nothing is gonna happen.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 7, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> *snip*


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 7, 2013)

^ duck 'n cover?
I'm lost.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 7, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Let us join you.


FTFY


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Requios (Mar 8, 2013)

narutofan777 said:


> this is a big lie. I've read countless news about them sayin' they gonna do something to the usa for several years.
> 
> nothing is gonna happen.


 
Agreed. How long has NK said they're going to launch at us and not done it? I'll wait until I see proof, then crap my pants.


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 8, 2013)

Requios said:


> I'll wait until I see proof, then crap my pants.


Hopefully you still have time to crap your pants.


----------



## Requios (Mar 8, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Hopefully you still have time to crap your pants.


 
Meh, I doubt they'll target a county with only 40,000 people.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Mar 8, 2013)

America can flatten both North and South Korea.


----------



## Sop (Mar 8, 2013)

They didn't "vow", they are arguing about it, and South Korea (The Good one) has threatened to declare ware on North Korea (The Evil one) if they attack the US.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Mar 8, 2013)

oh.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 8, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> dont worry yall ambassador rodman is on the job!!


 
"Sir, North Korea is becoming increasingly hostile. Who should we choose to help cool down this situation?"

"We need someone with integrity, someone who is strong in the face of danger, someone whose levelheaded and can go toe-to-toe with the Koreans in a mental mindgame."

"So Dennis Rodman?"

"ABSOLUTELY."


----------



## Rayder (Mar 8, 2013)

Well, if a nuclear strike ever did happen, I hope I'm at least instantly vaporized as opposed to the lingering death of the aftermath.


----------



## Nayr Rosfar (Mar 8, 2013)

If they actually do it, they'll be a smoldering hole in the ground in record time.

True NK has made these kinds of threats before, but now they've got a young, ambitious punk as their supreme leader who is probably stupid enough to actually do it.

Best way to counter it, however, move Dennis Rodman into D.C. He and Kim are friends now. Use him as a human shield.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 10, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


 
The picture is apropos, but it doesn't show China standing behind the mouse holding its ban hammer. N. Korea is kinda like China's barky dog. No one is afraid of the dog, but they know what the bark represents.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 10, 2013)

Rayder said:


> Well, if a nuclear strike ever did happen, I hope I'm at least instantly vaporized as opposed to the lingering death of the aftermath.


ha ha ha we will be in the EoF bunker


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Mar 10, 2013)

Don't worry guys, we'll send Captain America over to snap Kim Jong-un's neck like a twig! HA HA HA!
Some of you guys are hilarious and any talk of an attack on the US brings out the patriots in you!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 10, 2013)

Zantigo said:


> Thats saying alot.


No, this is saying alot.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Mar 10, 2013)

Why is North Korea so dumb.


----------



## narutofan777 (Mar 10, 2013)

ok now i'm thinkin nk just might do it. they would make themselves look like a fool with their wack bluffs. nk citizens might b like "wdf is my leader smoking? he said he gonna do this and that." "you kno wat he's a liar."

I have no idea how crazy kim jung un is. but if they don't get what they want then yeah dude's authority might b in question if their citizens can think. there will come a time though when these bluffs end and the next time they say imma do this they rlly mean it. if his pplz think he's weak for a sec, kim jung un might try to prove otherwise with you kno wat.

he certainly doesn't care about his citizens becuz they are starving to death. dude is a f------ up person. will Nk citizens allow this to happen for the next 10-20 years with their current state? they prob got some smartash pplz up der. dey n33d 2 do sometrhing, yo.

how can dem pplz over there let em' brothas, sistaz, pops, moms, uncle, and auntie die liek dat?


----------



## Gahars (Mar 10, 2013)

narutofan777 said:


> they would make themselves look like a fool with their wack bluffs.


 
They've been making themselves look foolish with their "wack bluffs" for 50 or so years now. It's basically the backbone of their foreign policy - They're not going to pull the trigger, but they act just crazy enough so the rest of the world thinks, "Whoa, man, maybe he will this time."

They act out, rattle the sabers, and try to get all the concessions they can (Food aid, lessened sanctions, etc.) before quietly backing down - lather, rinse, repeat. As long as the elite of North Korea can keep their hold on power-intact, they're not going to obliterate themselves for nothing.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 11, 2013)

narutofan777 said:


> ok now i'm thinkin nk just might do it. they would make themselves look like a fool with their wack bluffs. nk citizens might b like "wdf is my leader smoking? he said he gonna do this and that." "you kno wat he's a liar."
> 
> I have no idea how crazy kim jung un is. but if they don't get what they want then yeah dude's authority might b in question if their citizens can think. there will come a time though when these bluffs end and the next time they say imma do this they rlly mean it. if his pplz think he's weak for a sec, kim jung un might try to prove otherwise with you kno wat.
> 
> ...



T4lk1ng lyk dis d0esnt maek u l00k c0ol.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Mar 11, 2013)

narutofan777 said:


> ok now i'm thinkin nk just might do it. they would make themselves look like a fool with their wack bluffs. nk citizens might b like "wdf is my leader smoking? he said he gonna do this and that." "you kno wat he's a liar."
> 
> I have no idea how crazy kim jung un is. but if they don't get what they want then yeah dude's authority might b in question if their citizens can think. there will come a time though when these bluffs end and the next time they say imma do this they rlly mean it. if his pplz think he's weak for a sec, kim jung un might try to prove otherwise with you kno wat.
> 
> ...


 
narutofan777, the gbatemp north korea expert.

Also, r.i.p english language.


----------



## LDAsh (Mar 11, 2013)

+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 =


----------



## prectorian (Mar 11, 2013)

The result of giving a 29yrs old wimpy kid key to run a nation with a stash of nukes.
His testosterone glands still unstable, even the smallest act is amplified in his pea size brain causing itchy fingers and jumpy mood swings.
Wanting to wage war against USA-JPN-South Korea, and think they will win is so naïf. Kim Jung Un should dance Gangnam and chill out.


----------



## Qtis (Mar 11, 2013)

I wouldn't be that afraid of the nuclear capabilities of North Korea. South Korea, Japan, China, Russia and the US among others have quite capable missile/rocket shield defenses, but nothing will stop the artillery attack/pre-emtive strike on Seoul. That's where the greatest problem lies with the situation. There is no doubt that North Korea would lose in the long run, but bombing and shelling the border and roughly 50-100 km south of it will leave South Korea devastated.

ps. The border area is kinda interesting in real life. If someone happened to visit Seoul/South Korea, it's worth the visit


----------



## The Milkman (Mar 11, 2013)

Guys, I got an inside source telling me this is a /b/ prank.


----------



## Tuddles (Mar 11, 2013)

topic open awhile now, did the bomb drop yet? when it does can someone from america post a utube vid from ground zero lol


----------



## Engert (Mar 11, 2013)

Besides holding on to our bibles and hiding in bunkers we should also vote a Republican in the office so he can nuke these North Korean bastards. We should fight fire with fire because a good defense is a pre-emptive offense.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Mar 11, 2013)

Meanwhile, Obama does the Harlem Shake


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 11, 2013)

if the usa and north korea join together WE CAN RULE DA WORLD


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 11, 2013)

Relax, it wont happen.. nah.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 11, 2013)

In other news...


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 11, 2013)

=/=
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Why does my flag have to be so close to theirs?
I don't want to get nuked because of guild by association.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 11, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> =/=
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Jeez, that would be bad - You'd go from Costa Rica to Costa Pobre!


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 11, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Jeez, that would be bad - You'd go from Costa Rica to Costa Pobre!


More like Costa Frita
Rich people have money for bunkers. The poor people would die.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 13, 2013)

You people are in no danger anyway.

I'm in even less danger; I don't live in America.


----------



## Chary (Mar 13, 2013)

'Cuse me. Going to my bomb shelter now.


----------



## Tom (Mar 13, 2013)

OMG I am soo scared it's not like the USA Spends billions on a missile defense system or anything. We are doomed.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 13, 2013)

Tom said:


> OMG I am soo scared it's not like the USA Spends billions on a missile defense system or anything. We are doomed.


 
I know right? Being intimidated by a "kingdom" with a psychotic leader is like being threatened by a mosquito.


----------



## Engert (Mar 13, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I know right? Being intimidated by a "kingdom" with a psychotic leader is like being threatened by a mosquito.


 
Never underestimate your enemy - would say a Republican NeoCon advocating for nuclear retaliation against North Korea.


----------



## Engert (Mar 13, 2013)

Engert said:


> Never underestimate your enemy - would say a Republican NeoCon advocating for nuclear retaliation against North Korea.


Sadam Hussein is manufacturing WMDs right now and could attack U.S. within 48 hours. WE MUST ATTACK FIRST.


----------



## Rogue_Syst3m (Mar 13, 2013)

Tom said:


> OMG I am soo scared it's not like the USA Spends billions on a missile defense system or anything. We are doomed.


 

please tell me your joking?


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Mar 13, 2013)

Rogue_Syst3m said:


> please tell me your joking?


 
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/sarcasm


----------



## Rogue_Syst3m (Mar 13, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/sarcasm


 
very good obi one, but you know as well as i do you can never tell...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 13, 2013)

Rogue_Syst3m said:


> very good obi one, but you know as well as i do you can never tell...


I could tell.

Also, it's "you're".


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 14, 2013)

Engert said:


> Never underestimate your enemy - would say a Republican NeoCon advocating for nuclear retaliation against North Korea.


 
They really shouldn't f**k with us.


----------



## Helpful Corn (Mar 14, 2013)

relavant



Spoiler


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 14, 2013)

Yeah, the whole point USED to be being worried that they would nuke other nearby countries.


Spoiler: Cartoon to present my point.











But now they're making silly threats they can't fulfill.


Unless they just find an extremely patriotic/gullible civilian to fly a plane in over an unsuspecting city with the nuke hidden in the back seat...NAH, wouldn't work either.


----------



## Tom (Mar 14, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/sarcasm


thank you


----------



## Fiction (Mar 18, 2013)

North Korea is all talk and no walk.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Mar 18, 2013)

[Content Deleted]


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 19, 2013)

maniax300 said:


>


broken image


----------



## RedCoreZero (Mar 19, 2013)




----------

